
SpeckJS: Comment Driven Development - primigenus
https://github.com/speckjs/speckjs
======
megawac
How does this differentiate itself from existing comment test frameworks?

e.g. [https://github.com/dtao/autodoc](https://github.com/dtao/autodoc)

~~~
Luke_Savage
Hey,

We feel that it's different because instead of asking you to learn a new tool
or language, we provide a simple syntax to compile into the testing framework
of your choice. This will literally output Tape or Jasmine tests for you. It
also fits into various different workflows with plugins for Grunt and Atom.

If you have further questions we will be happy to answer!

------
theinternauts
This is an excellent idea.

